# i got banned from fantasyfeeder



## exile in thighville (Jan 29, 2009)

it was pretty awesome. "account suspended until 01-15-19"

made a new account in five minutes.


----------



## Mercedes (Jan 29, 2009)

Did they give you a reason why you got banned?


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 29, 2009)

Considering the level of dipshittery that I often see there, I'd think it'd have to be something wicked heinous.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jan 29, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Considering the level of dipshittery that I often see there, I'd think it'd have to be something wicked serious.



Hats off to you Mr. Thighville... :bow: Like Blackjack said, it must have been quite spectacular what you did... Despite all the shit I've caused myself, I have yet to get banned. You got me beat for sure.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> it was pretty awesome. "account suspended until 01-15-19"



the best part about fantasy feeder is that you could suspend most members of the site until 1-15-19 and they still wouldn't be 18 years old by reactivation time.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 29, 2009)

it was pretty spectacular if you know the members. there are two insufferable LARP grundles on there with the words "de sade" in their names, and i copied one's profile verbatim into my profile. the next day i tried to log on and got the banned message. one time i was kidding around in the chat with a girl i used to hook up with and i told a mod to "respect my toot." he banned me for a week and hit on her. then there's this http://fantasyfeederisaterriblewebsite.blogspot.com


----------



## Weeze (Jan 29, 2009)

You know, I actually decided this morning that fantasyfeeder is the most incredible site on the entire internet. 

Really.

My roommate wants to know what I'm laughing at... Oh, if only she knew. Reading their forums brightens up my day like nothing else can. I really do not know how I survived this long without it. I wake up, OH! Let's see what nonsense I can fill my head with today! and somehow, I find myself on fantasyfeeder.

I'm really not even sure what to say. I have not been into their chat. I'm not sure I want to. Maybe next time it snows and i'm trying to figure out all the different ways I can kill myself using a sharpie, I'll try it.

So I guess....
Congrats, Dan.


----------



## canadianbbw4u (Jan 29, 2009)

Thats bad!! Well I dont even like that site. 
I found my own pic on that site on several occasions. I AM NOT a apart of that site and never have been. I e mailed the site and got no response from them. 
I know there are many people who like that site. Im just not one of them.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 29, 2009)

the shame of it is their community is far less prude and stupid than ours re: fetishes and sexuality (lgbt board: sputnik:: dims: america) but their mods might as well run in the special olympics and they have no organization


----------



## TotallyReal (Jan 29, 2009)

Lol! Nice work trooling those idiots.


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> the shame of it is their community is far less prude and stupid than ours re: fetishes and sexuality (lgbt board: sputnik:: dims: america) but their mods might as well run in the special olympics and they have no organization



So... Here is an opportunity to start a vibrant new community of sexually liberated geniuses (can also be known as intelligent deviants.)

When god closes a door... :bow:


----------



## KevMoney (Jan 29, 2009)

Kudos to you Dan, I guess...I was kind of hoping for something truly epic. Glad to see you bypassed it and made a new account. Keep stickin' it to 'em. Or whatnot.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 29, 2009)

KevMoney said:


> Kudos to you Dan, I guess...I was kind of hoping for something truly epic. Glad to see you bypassed it and made a new account. Keep stickin' it to 'em. Or whatnot.


wonder did he need a proxy to do that.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 29, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> wonder did he need a proxy to do that.



apparently not



Fascinita said:


> So... Here is an opportunity to start a vibrant new community of sexually liberated geniuses (can also be known as intelligent deviants.)
> 
> When god closes a door... :bow:



all intelligent people are deviants


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> apparently not
> 
> 
> 
> all intelligent people are deviants



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx3bgP3fJgM


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 29, 2009)

exile in thighville said:


> apparently not
> 
> 
> 
> all intelligent people are deviants



Foucault says that "deviant" sexuality is an idea that actually allows a discourse on "naughty" sexuality to flourish rampant, which in turn paves the way for the common man to engage in this deviant/naughty sexuality at large and experience abundant returns in pleasure--the "naughtier" the practice, the more pleasurable. 

The "deviant " label functions such that it makes the commonplace, contemporary sexual appetites and practices more pleasurable, in other words (by seeming to make them "naughty," where in another context they may be understood as quite ordinary.) 

So, really, deviance is conformity. At least since the Victorians, at least according to F., everybody does it, everybody's naughty. Vanilla sexuality and the missionary position as the enemies of pleasure seem increasingly like Quijotean windmills. After all, nothing's more ordinary and of the middleclass than freely-available porn. The naughtier, the better. Right?


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 29, 2009)

I was banned from SoapCentral its a Soap Opera Message Board but I told them that I was sorry and they gave me my SN back but I had to start all over again


----------



## Weeze (Jan 29, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cx3bgP3fJgM



It will never get old.







EVER.


----------



## kayrae (Jan 30, 2009)

I laughed.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 30, 2009)

I'm still banned from chat over there. I gave up, haven't been there in months.


----------



## exile in thighville (Jan 30, 2009)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> I was banned from SoapCentral its a Soap Opera Message Board but I told them that I was sorry and they gave me my SN back but I had to start all over again



what were you banned for


----------



## elle camino (Jan 30, 2009)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> I was banned from SoapCentral its a Soap Opera Message Board but I told them that I was sorry and they gave me my SN back but I had to start all over again


solid 






gold.


----------



## Wild Zero (Jan 30, 2009)

My favorite thing about that site is how half of the conversations on the boards are in response to banned or deleted users. The best threads are the ones that start with a response to a banned OP.


----------



## chaoticfate13 (Feb 5, 2009)

i was banned from there for a both cause my pubic hair was showing in a picture lol. not my actual privates just the hair right under my belly. i didnt get y i was banned for that


----------



## TrueGent (Feb 5, 2009)

Seems like with all the effort you spend sticking it too them you could start your own web community.


----------



## Mishty (Feb 5, 2009)

............... :bow:


----------



## troubadours (Feb 5, 2009)

[/RIGHT
one time i posted a pictures of my penis (limp) and i got banned. i don'ts ee how this could be offensive, it wasnsnt even hard,, or inside anything ​


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> I'm still banned from chat over there. I gave up, haven't been there in months.



Now I have to ask........why?


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 15, 2009)

I've been suspended from there too....only what I did was far worse than what Dan did lol


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 15, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> I've been suspended from there too....only what I did was far worse than what Dan did lol



Fess up- what'd you do?


----------



## Wild Zero (Feb 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Fess up- what'd you do?



Dick in the mashed potatoes.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 15, 2009)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now I have to ask........why?



Well, in a post I said something dismissive that offended one of the Mods. I won't repeat it because I'm certain it will start another kerfluffel over here. It wasn't a bannable offense but later on I triggered the automatic banning mechanism of the site with my activities. A clear misunderstanding that has been rectified but only partially.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 16, 2009)

Wild Zero said:


> Dick in the mashed potatoes.



awww damn, ya caught me.....gave it my own special gravy so to speak


----------



## TotallyReal (Feb 16, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> awww damn, ya caught me.....gave it my own special gravy so to speak



Uhhhh.......okay.....random much??


----------



## feeder (Feb 16, 2009)

well if dimensions made chatting here easier then i think fantasyfeeder wouldnt be a blip on the radar.


----------



## Matt L. (Feb 16, 2009)

I think I've been to Fantasyfeeder twice. The site doesn't even have half the class of Dimensions, consider them doing you a favor.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Feb 17, 2009)

feeder said:


> well if dimensions made chatting here easier then i think fantasyfeeder wouldnt be a blip on the radar.



Well, Dims is a little behind the times tech-wise...heck, we only got vBulletin a few years ago, but I don't know too much about a better chat other than IRC, but IRC is a pretty big leap in terms of complexity for users.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 17, 2009)

TotallyReal said:


> Uhhhh.......okay.....random much??



who asked you? 

lol


----------



## JMNYC (Feb 22, 2009)

Blackjack said:


> Considering the level of dipshittery that I often see there, I'd think it'd have to be something wicked heinous.




Thank you for "Dipshittery."


----------



## A Bolder Boulder FA (Feb 22, 2009)

I like Fantasy Feeder, if only because it is free from the pretentious attitude of a lot of Dimensions posters, and at least fetish related discussion can occur without getting into the morality of it.


----------



## vermillion (Feb 22, 2009)

i deleted my account...
too many weird fucks


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 22, 2009)

vermillion said:


> i deleted my account...
> too many weird fucks




Oh my effing gawd.....you hardly post but whenever you do, it's always right on target and just rocks my world. I just had a good chuckle so thanks :happy: :bow:


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 23, 2009)

lol!

I actually found someone there pretending to be me... so I contacted the mods and they kicked them out and I stuck around for it.
I go there to hang out with random and odd people.

I am actually friends with one of the "de sade" characters. Mel and I are buds.

There is way more wank there... clearly. But yea... some guy tried to ban me like a month ago when I was visiting my BF. He said I was leading him on, and the mods sent me a letter and were all up in my stuff about proving I was who I said I was, and such. 

Then I had some guy who has been banned and has come back 3 -4 times. I do have some partial nudes on there, no shame. 
I was complaining the stalker fellow was sending me some really nasty messages and harassing me, calling me fat- on a fat forum, etc.I posted on a thread/shout box for the mods to read, as I was new and did not enjoy being called nasty names, repeatedly for more then a week. Some one actually told me that if I would start to dress more like a lady, and less like a whore I would get more respect.
When I explained I had ever right to post pictures and not be harassed, she blamed me for bringing it upon myself.

And now I am reading a thread on how if you have a tattoo on your ankle you are opening yourself to the devils and demons below, while looking at a thread of a 1,000 pound woman who has 5 feeders- no pictures though... and just crested the thousand pound mark.

Sometimes people forget the sit is called FANTASYfeeder... as in pretend.


----------



## Amatrix (Feb 23, 2009)

vermillion said:


> i deleted my account...
> too many weird fucks



and people still think your smoking hot.... missing you.... asking me if i know where you went...
lolz 

i guess i am there alone trying to like... keep the odd ones at bay...


HAY I DID GET A MARRIAGE PROPOSAL AND ASKED TO LIVE IF I WOULD LIVE ON A BBW STYLE BUNNY RANCH!!
*in one day....*


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> lol!
> 
> I actually found someone there pretending to be me... so I contacted the mods and they kicked them out and I stuck around for it.
> I go there to hang out with random and odd people.
> ...



I wasn't aware of all the other stuff but I did catch the "1,000 pound woman with 5 feeders" thread and pretty much everyone called shenanigans on that.

Seriously though, ankle tattoos are the devil? Didn't know Kathy Bates was on FF lol


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 23, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> lol!
> 
> I actually found someone there pretending to be me... so I contacted the mods and they kicked them out and I stuck around for it.
> I go there to hang out with random and odd people.
> ...



Hahahaha! I love this post.  I haven't been to FF in months. I went there last night just to see if I had any mail. I do like FF but it seems the meat of the place is chat and I am not a chatter. Posting on boards and hanging out in person are more my speed and nobody on FF ever wants to go anywhere, at least here in MA.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Feb 23, 2009)

$10 per shirt, any color you like, let me know people.


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Feb 23, 2009)

Amatrix said:


> and people still think your smoking hot.... missing you.... asking me if i know where you went...
> lolz
> 
> i guess i am there alone trying to like... keep the odd ones at bay...
> ...



No, you're not...


I would like to say here that there a LOT of dimensions chat users that also use Fantasy Feeder chat, and that I have made as REAL, good friends in Fantasy Feeder chat as I have in Dimensions. Yes the site is different to Dimensions, but there are also some really great, kind, sweet and funny people that chat there. I love how relaxed the chat is, and how people can talk about weight gain or eating without being jumped on and told to go to an empty room to chat about it. 

Also lets not forget the weirdos of Dimensions... the guy that asks us if we like sinking in quicksand for one..

Khayes... nice chatting to you in there a couple of hours ago.


----------



## hiccupx (Feb 23, 2009)

On the positive side, Fantasy Feeder offers you a free service with a greater level of interaction than many big budget websites. 

Yet is is run on a shoe string by a group of volunteers, for no reward other than the fun of doing it, as a place for you to make friends and feel good about your size.

All websites have their problems, but we are continually developing and improving, and whilst it may not be your thing, it does provide enjoyment for a great many people.

The moderators on the site work within guidelines and do try to be fair to everyone. We are usually very reluctant to issue permenant bans and much prefer to work with members to resolve issues.


----------



## KHayes666 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> No, you're not...
> 
> 
> I would like to say here that there a LOT of dimensions chat users that also use Fantasy Feeder chat, and that I have made as REAL, good friends in Fantasy Feeder chat as I have in Dimensions. Yes the site is different to Dimensions, but there are also some really great, kind, sweet and funny people that chat there. I love how relaxed the chat is, and how people can talk about weight gain or eating without being jumped on and told to go to an empty room to chat about it.
> ...



Nice chatting with you too, if you really meant it that is. lol

As for the relaxed chat, there will always be some judging and what not but certainly not on the level that goes on here. 

I actually have to admit, the chat has gotten a lot better over the past year, people are actually having thoughtful conversations and the creep factor level has gone down tremendously.


----------



## Phalloidium (Mar 19, 2009)

feeder said:


> well if dimensions made chatting here easier then i think fantasyfeeder wouldnt be a blip on the radar.



I doubt that. Chatting couldn't be easier on Curvage, but since I added that functionality long ago, it's never really taken off.


----------



## Prince Dyscord (Mar 19, 2009)

What's so bad about this site anyway? Sure it seems to have some weirdo's, but nothing that 75% of the net doesn't have. 

Reminds me a little of IRC actually.


----------



## Mishty (Mar 19, 2009)

Okay, I still visit FF from time to time, but the boards do have some awesome shake recipes! 

And I like seeing before and after photos....'cause I'm an old horny goat girl.


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 19, 2009)

LillyBBBW said:


> Hahahaha! I love this post.  I haven't been to FF in months. I went there last night just to see if I had any mail. I do like FF but it seems the meat of the place is chat and I am not a chatter. Posting on boards and hanging out in person are more my speed and nobody on FF ever wants to go anywhere, at least here in MA.



You are awesome.
<3


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 19, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> No, you're not...
> 
> 
> I would like to say here that there a LOT of dimensions chat users that also use Fantasy Feeder chat, and that I have made as REAL, good friends in Fantasy Feeder chat as I have in Dimensions. Yes the site is different to Dimensions, but there are also some really great, kind, sweet and funny people that chat there. I love how relaxed the chat is, and how people can talk about weight gain or eating without being jumped on and told to go to an empty room to chat about it.
> ...



OH yea... well a sight prompted for like... a fetish will have creeps. I know they do.

I meant it was hard being like...a regular girl in chat without Vermillion, as that was where I first ever really talked to her.

I like FF and said I did several times.I see people from Dims all the time in there... it is kinda cool.

It must be hard being a MOD.
You guys deal with so much...lol.


----------



## Amatrix (Mar 19, 2009)

hiccupx said:


> On the positive side, Fantasy Feeder offers you a free service with a greater level of interaction than many big budget websites.
> 
> Yet is is run on a shoe string by a group of volunteers, for no reward other than the fun of doing it, as a place for you to make friends and feel good about your size.
> 
> ...



This dude speaks the truth...
 The MODS there and here will take care of you.
Several times I have dealt with like Ruby, and Juicy.

Every time they helped me figure out a way to get people to leave me alone, or come to an agreement.

Chat gets fast in there sometimes...but I have tons of friends there.
They even have a LBGT forum, and a forum for improvement ideas.


----------



## mergirl (Mar 22, 2009)

Ruby Ripples said:


> No, you're not...
> 
> 
> I would like to say here that there a LOT of dimensions chat users that also use Fantasy Feeder chat, and that I have made as REAL, good friends in Fantasy Feeder chat as I have in Dimensions. Yes the site is different to Dimensions, but there are also some really great, kind, sweet and funny people that chat there. I love how relaxed the chat is, and how people can talk about weight gain or eating without being jumped on and told to go to an empty room to chat about it.
> ...


OH!!! I had read about 'quicksand fetish' but i had never heard anyone who had it!! Where is the link..i must see for myself!! Brilliant!
btw..DO you like sinking in quicksand? lol


----------



## Caine (Mar 22, 2009)

That chat has its ups and downs and the site itself is fun and I too have met several people there from dims who are fun and interesting. I think though that there are just idiots on that site who can't stand the idea of ACTUAL people there for those reasons actually being on it.
I have chatted with Vermillion there, along with Amatrix and Ruby, and with Exile as well when he was there, and I do think Mango was there once upon a time. Still, more often than not I do wind up meeting some cool cats there.


----------

